# Vizsla pooping constantly



## Andress2k (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a 5 year old Vizsla and everytime I take him to the park or for a run he will continue to poop the entire time. When at the park he will go about 5-6 times until he can't physically go anymore. I have tried switching his food multiple times over the years but it never stops. I've told different vets about this and they said it could be caused by anxiousness. Does anyone have any suggestions. He is on Orijen dog food currently, which is a high quality food and I've tried others. Any help I would be grateful for. Thank you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Exercise makes them go. Some empty at one time and others spread it out. I don't think a different food is going to change your dogs behavior.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our boy was the same. We call it excitement/activity poops. We talked to our vet about it and he said some grow out if it, and some just prefer to empty themselves. I don't think food would make a difference. Labs are known for this as well.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

5 or 6 times? Fully formed or loose? That's a lot. ...

How much and how often are you feeding him?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I will also mention when our boy "clears himself" during these outings it can be quite loose, and gets looser with each movement (we bring lots of poop bags on outings). If your dog's stool is firm otherwise (at home, during non-high excitement/high energy activities) I would say the food is not the issue, and changing it will have no impact. During a 1.5 hour outing (say to the beach with dog friends) it is not uncommon for our boy to go 3 - 6 times until he is empty.

Our boy is fed Acana, 3 times a day around 3 cups a day if that helps.


----------

